# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Nouveau logiciel: Gnrateur de questionnaires intelligents en Flex

## Yann Yann

Flexriver, jeune diteur Franais, annonce la sortie de son logiciel *BRiffle Dynamic Questionnaire*, un *gnrateur* de questionnaires et de formulaires dynamiques en Flex. 

BRiffle Dynamic Questionnaire permet de modliser des *questionnaires linaires* simples ou *intelligents*  pilots par arbre de dcision.

*Questionnaires linaires*: enqutes, quizz, QCM,...

*Questionnaires intelligents*: aide  la vente, souscription, diagnostic, audit,...

Le logiciel offre un diteur graphique pour modliser l'arbre des questions et les rgles denchanement ; et un gnrateur pour transformer ces modles en composants Flex prt  intgrer.

Le logiciel est destin aux *dveloppeurs Flex*.

Une version d'valuation est disponible en tlchargement. Pour tlcharger le logiciel.

Le dploiement de questionnaires est *gratuit* pour un usage personnel, *payant* pour les entreprises.

Pour en savoir plus, sur BRiffle Dynamic Questionnaire

----------


## minouking25

> Flexriver, jeune diteur Franais, annonce la sortie de son logiciel *BRiffle Dynamic Questionnaire*, un *gnrateur* de questionnaires et de formulaires dynamiques en Flex. 
> 
> BRiffle Dynamic Questionnaire permet de modliser des *questionnaires linaires* simples ou *intelligents*  pilots par arbre de dcision.
> 
> *Questionnaires linaires*: enqutes, quizz, QCM,...
> 
> *Questionnaires intelligents*: aide  la vente, souscription, diagnostic, audit,...
> 
> Le logiciel offre un diteur graphique pour modliser l'arbre des questions et les rgles denchanement ; et un gnrateur pour transformer ces modles en composants Flex prt  intgrer.
> ...

----------

